# Bottomless portafilter technique



## Sconner (Dec 10, 2016)

Hey guys, just got hands on my bottomless pf and I wanted to show it to your experienced eye.

That's dark roast which I found to be easier to dial in, that's it:


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Sconner said:


> Hey guys, just got hands on my bottomless pf and I wanted to show it to your experienced eye.
> 
> That's dark roast which I found to be easier to dial in, that's it:


Sage dual boiler? I currently have the DTP and I'm forever lusting after the DB


----------



## Sconner (Dec 10, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Sage dual boiler? I currently have the DTP and I'm forever lusting after the DB


It is







I'm still working on getting my shots right, but it's great machine nonetheless


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Sconner said:


> It is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you had it long?


----------



## zidane72003 (Sep 11, 2017)

How was the result? I count almost 32+ seconds in the video extraction(if i am not wrong). Except that, even if i am not also very familiar with naked PF, for my point of view the distribution seems quite good. Maybe less power when u tamping or less coffee for a 25-27" extraction?


----------



## Sconner (Dec 10, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Have you had it long?


It's gonna be my one month anniversary in two days to be precise, so I'm not a long time user.


----------



## Sconner (Dec 10, 2016)

zidane72003 said:


> How was the result? I count almost 32+ seconds in the video extraction(if i am not wrong). Except that, even if i am not also very familiar with naked PF, for my point of view the distribution seems quite good. Maybe less power when u tamping or less coffee for a 25-27" extraction?


Oh it tasted just fine but according to the "book" extraction should connect into one stream, what I saw from videos on yt, fair bit quicker. When I do the same extraction with lighter roast there is always two streams, same placement as this two in video.

Anyway I will post another extraction, with lighter roast, a bit later today.


----------



## Sconner (Dec 10, 2016)

Haven't got a coffee for a while here are two light roast extractions. How I can get rid of the dead spots?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

looks good, not ideal or perfect but pretty thick

welcome to the hunt of the perfect shot!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Sconner said:


> Haven't got a coffee for a while here are two light roast extractions. How I can get rid of the dead spots?


I've noticed recently that I've been getting some dead spots also. I think it's the beans I'm using.

I'd recently upgraded my shower screen and basket so I swapped back to original and had the same issues.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Can be a load of things but tamping is often a key offender.

If you tamp anything other than perfectly level or, if your coffee is not so evenly distributed before you tamp, and then you tamp quite firmly, that can cause a dead spot.

The former is a straight skill you have to learn or you buy a Push tamper or other device. The latter can be ameliorated to some extent by better attention to grounds distribution, no tapping on the counter, and slower, softer tamping; plus (if you have the facility) preinfusion. I usually grind fine and tamp no harder than a fingertip push.

This helps me a lot but even then I sometimes see a dead spot form even after apparently perfect preinfusion.


----------

